# Mexico History



## Davidpittle (May 19, 2016)

For people who are not historians, but interested in Mexico's history, there is a great book by Richard Grabman called "Gods, Gachupines and Gringos". Not really brand new but I learned so much that explains so much from reading it. It was published in Mazatlan by Editorial Mazatlan, but I got my copy from Amazon.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Rich also has a Blog that's usually pretty interesting

https://mexfiles.net/


----------



## Davidpittle (May 19, 2016)

lane:lane:


sparks said:


> Rich also has a Blog that's usually pretty interesting]
> 
> Thanks for that link, I didn't know it. I met Rich through David Bodwell who ran Editorial Mazatlan. Rich is a very interesting guy.
> 
> There are so many mysteries in Mexican society that I don't understand. I tried asking questions of a sociology professor from UNAM in Mazatlan. (I was curious about the relationship between the military and ordinary citizens. She had no responses.) lane:


----------

